# Atlantic Pomps



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

We caught a few. It was a good day! The kid played, the wife got a tan and I caught fish and had a Kraken or two.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good mess of fish. Sounds like fun was had by all


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nice haul!!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!! DANG that kid got BIG !!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

great report...that one pomp is a beast!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

parrothead said:


> Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!! DANG that kid got BIG !!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Scott


Your not kidding! He's a head above the rest of his class. You should see the rugrat hit a baseball.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE Report...

Keep them coming!

Jim


----------

